# drywall installation on 9' wall



## AtlanticWBConst.

If using 48' sheets - Pro installation: Installed at center = for ease of coating. Requires advanced taping skills to incorporate seams smoothly to walls.

If using 48" sheets - Newbi installation: Install at ceiling height, or floor height. Make sure that all seams are factory to factory edge.

If using 54" sheets (Yes, they make them, drywall supply houses stock them) = One seam in the middle. 2 X 54" = 108" (*9 *FEET). Just make sure that you have an access route to bring them in, like a walk-out basement.


----------



## SR996

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> If using 48' sheets - Pro installation: Installed at center = for ease of coating. Requires advanced taping skills to incorporate seams smoothly to walls.
> 
> If using 48" sheets - Newbi installation: Install at ceiling height, or floor height. Make sure that all seams are factory to factory edge.
> 
> If using 54" sheets (Yes, they make them, drywall supply houses stock them) = One seam in the middle. 2 X 54" = 108" (*9 *FEET). Just make sure that you have an access route to bring them in, like a walk-out basement.


 
Thanks for the quick reply. My first thought was that having only factory edges meet would make finishing easier. However, this would mean a lot of waste. Guess I will have to hone my taping skills.:thumbsup:


----------



## II Weeks

+1 on those 54" boards

we just did a job and used 54"X120"X 5/8. Heavy ! ! ! but what a finish. Its one of the rare times where we told the homeowners feel free to use high gloss paint anywhere you want. The walls were close to perfect plus a good mud crew . . .


----------



## jerryh3

I was never a big fan of 1' fillers. Run a 2' piece at the top followed by a full piece, then a 3' piece at the bottom. This keeps the seams out of eye level and keeps the factory butt edges together. You'll get 2 two foot pieces out of one sheet and the only waste will be the one foot cut off the bottom sheet. Or, get 54"


----------



## mrgins

I agree with Jerry3h. 1' dw strips are not a good idea


----------



## bjbatlanta

54" or 9' stand-ups. If you're using 8' board and laying it down, it's going to be a finishing nightmare....


----------



## jogr

Lots of great advice about ways to install 9' drywall above. Let me throw in the option of just putting in 8' of drywall for easy finishing and a drop the ceiling to hide utilities and allow access.


----------



## II Weeks

for get about the finishing aspect. you'll have to do that no matter what. now you need to consider the long term.

pros and cons

pros 
9' ceiling has more appeal and will fetch you more for resale
great for home theater rooms

cons
cost more to heat and cool


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

jogr said:


> Lots of great advice about ways to install 9' drywall above. Let me throw in the option of just putting in 8' of drywall for easy finishing and a drop the ceiling to hide utilities and allow access.


Yuck! 

Seriously, you're kidding...right? 

We've been ripping those out of ceilings for years, because just about everyone hates that look, and the loss of their ceiling height. 

The only places we see that type of thing, are on ceilings in "triple deckers" (3 family homes), in the inner city .... and the apts are all rentals.


----------



## bjbatlanta

Not to mention the cost these days. Price the ceiling grid and some nice revealed edge tile and the cost can be staggering. Looks too commercial too.....


----------



## SR996

Thanks for all the good advice. I went with the filler at the top, matching factory edges.

I never even considered a drop ceiling - personally, I just don't like the look, and the cost is outragous when compared to a few sheets of drywall , some tape and spackle. As my wife likes to say - my labor, after all, is FREE :no:.


----------

